# Can a last 1-2 weeks without a humidor



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I am about to receive my humidor and I totally forgot that I have to season the humidor before I actually put cigars in it. I ordered cigars like near the same day that my humidifier is getting sent out. So my main concern is that during the process of my humidor getting properly seasoned, will the cigars be okay (not dry out or anything) for like a week to 2 weeks at most? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Get a tupperware bowl from walmart or something and drop some humidification media in there. This will serve several purposes in the future: a vessel to freeze incoming cigars, overflow, or God forbid to separate some sticks from your stash.


EDIT: Just saw its your first post, so let me be the first to welcome you to the best online community, Puff.com! Be sure to head over to the New Pufferfish Page and drop a little introduction. Enjoy your time here, there are a ton of great guys full of info that will help you really enjoy everything the cigar lifestyle has to offer!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Good advice! Welcome from CA!!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to puff! listen to short fuse, he knows what he's talking about. using plastic ziplock bags will even hold humidity for a few days without any humidifying device. for humidifying media without having an actual cigar humidifier, you can use a brand new sponge dampened with DISTILLED water. tupperware would be ideal instead of plastic bags if you have access to some. 

have fun on the site, there are answers to every single question you may have. and last but most importantly, watch out for Ron (shuckins)!!!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Push comes to shove (if you don't have any extra humidification media or don't want to bother going and getting some) you can dampen a paper towel (barely) and include it in the tupperware (not touching your sticks). Rotate your sticks every couple days and replace the paper towel occasionaly while making sure it stays lightly damp.

Will keep you fine until you get everything else ready. This is often how I will give some cigars to friends who have no way of storing them.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

If you go the sponge route just be careful about how much you wet it; easy to go too far.

If your new humidor is one that only comes with one of those nice looking analog dial hygrometers on the front, order a digital hygrometer immediately along with a calibration kit. I learned the hard way, i.e. before searching online, that the analog hygrometers on most humidors are completely useless. Mine was off by 20% and ruined most of my first stash.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If you're ordering online, and using an airtight tupperware, you won't even need humidification for at least a weak. They'll come overly-humidified, and putting them in the airtight tupperware will hold that humidity. Some will leak out of the sticks to equalize the rH in the rest of the tupperware, which is actually a good thing, as the sticks will likely be too wet anyway. You'll be fine for a week or two until your humi is ready.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Seasoning a humidor takes what 2-3 days? Take your cigars, double zip lock them, drop them in the freezer for 2-3 days and when they come out your humidor should be ready to go. If not, do like has been suggested and drop them in a tupperware container, they will be over humidified and should sit in there for a week or so just fine without drying out.


----------



## TheGeneral (Sep 16, 2011)

I know this is terrible to say but i have some cigars that have gone from humidor to humidor and none of the humidors have had a good rH level and some have never been humidified and still smoke like a charm. Please dont shoot.


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback and also welcoming me to the site. 

I actually contacted the supplier where I purchased the cigars from and told them my situation. They are willing to actually ship my package next week, so hopefully in the meantime they will keep my samplers humidified. 

As for the humidor, I purchased the xikar digital hygrometer, the pg solution, and the 4oz jar that they have to humidify the cigars.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like to point out what others didn't. A lot depends on the humidity of the place you live in! I live in a seaside town where humidity is pretty much always around 60%, so it's almost like a humidor. Cigars can survive for a very long time without any humidification in such conditions, a simple ziplock bag will do in this case. I think they would survive the humidor seasoning without any problem without any humidification.
Check the humidity inside your home. If you live in the desert or continental area with no rivers or lakes in vicinity, then do what others said.


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah okay, don't think the humidity at my house would be that sufficient. I live in San Francisco, California. But I will for sure check to see what's it at and post back here to see if it's suitable to leave a cigar out without a humidor.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

As someone mentioned earlier, you will want to put those new sticks into the freezer for 2-3 days anyway. Search the threads for freezing your cigars and you will get a good rundown of how and why.

Summary: Double bag your cigars in airtight ziploc bags. Squeeze out as much air as you can. Put them in the refrigerator for 6-8 hours or even overnight. Then put them in the freezer for 3 days or so. Then back into the refrigerator overnight then on the counter to get to room temp. Then into the perfectly seasoned humidor. Should stabilize in about a week to ten days.

Hard to do with the first set of sticks, so do yourself this favor: Take as many as you would smoke over about a week. Put them in a ziploc and smoke em over that week while you freeze and season.

Good luck!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

There are a million different freezing techniques... Everyone seems to do it differently.


----------



## vvv (Sep 20, 2011)

I had an overflow of CAO brazilias once ( which im not to fond of ) .. I threw them in a shoe box without cello or anything they were there for about a month haha.. when I finally put them in a humi they were just fine after a week.. so you should be fine,. either that or nike shoe boxes make good humidors haha


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

Alot of good ideas, thanks for all the feedback everyone


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

So a couple of days ago, I finally received all my equiptments and put all my cigars into their home for a bit after the humidity levels reach 68-70%. I am loving this humidor and all the samplers that I got.

-Acid Sampler Tin Can
-Cohiba Cutter Sampler Set (came with a Xikar Xi2)
-3 Cigars ( 5 Vegas + Colibri Regal Lighter ) for $10 bucks!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a quick note, segregate the Acids, they will impart a flavor into all of your cigars and the humidor that you won't be able to get out.

BTW congrats on the new sticks, enjoy!


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

-Separated the acids

Thanks fivespdcat for the tip. Can't wait to enjoy one tomorrow ! =)


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

The cigars will be okay for two weeks in a zip lock bag or a tapper wear with some kind of humidifying unit .No problem.I have done it and I still have been doing it all the time when I overflow my three, humidors.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

How many sticks can you smoke in a day? 

Yeah do what the others have said: Chuck it in a plastic container with some moist tissue or cotton for the short term.

You can also take the opportunity now to freeze your sticks in readiness.


----------



## dc2boost (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a quick question. I smoked a Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Belicoso yesterday and I enjoyed it very much. Was wondering since that has chocolate flavors in it, should I put it in with the acids or should I put them in with the humidor along with the cohibas? Will the Belicoso's get ruined by the acids? I was looking into getting some Javas as well. Any suggestions/advice would be appreciated. Just getting into cigars and I absolutely love the taste and the enjoyment of them. Don't want to get any of the cigars ruined by my wrong doings. Thanks!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

The taste of the R&J is not an infused flavor it is natural to the tobacco, this does not leach in the short term. So I wouldn't worry about it. Put all of your non-infused sticks in one humi and the infused ones like Acid and Java in another. The infused ones will "cross talk" and begin to meld together but that's just life with those things. The non infused ones can over an extended period do the same, but I have never had an issue with them even when they are right on top of each other.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

rjacobs said:


> Seasoning a humidor takes what 2-3 days? Take your cigars, double zip lock them, drop them in the freezer for 2-3 days and when they come out your humidor should be ready to go. If not, do like has been suggested and drop them in a tupperware container, they will be over humidified and should sit in there for a week or so just fine without drying out.


a humidor takes as long as it takes..there's no set method for all humis,so I suggest you read this advice when you're ready to start seasoning

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html

Derek was right about cigar bought online being overhumidified.You should be fine leaving the cigars in a plastic container without any extra humidification media while your humi is seasoning.

good luck with your project..if you have any questions,you know where to find us

Welcome to Puff:welcome:


----------

